# My 3yrs in the making open media room



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well after 3 years of sweat and tears my open media room in my basement is 95% complete. All that's left is to build the wet bar in the back. The screen is a 120" sintra diy screen with aluminum frame. Setup:

Epson 8350
Tritrix tallboy left and right towers
Pinnacle center channel, temporary
Klipsch s10 rear surrounds
Dayton 12" sub 1200 subwoofer, temoray
Denon 5600 avr, temporary
Blaster ir

Tiling the floor took me the longest as was my first time tiling and it's a dark wood look tile. Hope to build the bar soon, just trying to figure out a design to incorporate the projector into it. I built a pub table the morning of the superbowl which came out and is.great for eating and watching sports.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good!
It's times like this I wish I had a basement.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great. Nice and clean. I especially like the kids corner to keep the small one's away from the home theater area. 

The floor looks great as well. Good job!


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Some pics of the floor right after tiling.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Odds and ends to finish up:

Prep and paint tower speakers
Build center channel stand
Finish off the pub table with stain
Build wet bar


----------



## tvinstallation (Mar 13, 2016)

Hiding that cable connected to the projector would make your installation look much better, will take you 10 mins to do it.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh that's temporary as well. That wall is going to be getting a full wet bar with shelving, cabinets, fridge etc. Even the shelf the projector is currently on is going to be changed. I just haven't figured out a design for the wet bar. Think I'll take some straight forward pics and post in the build forum to get some ideas.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Room looks great! You saved a lot of cash doing the floor yourself!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

That floor looks really nice (as does the whole project) but you're going to want to put a rug down to tame some of the reflections...


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Im also debating whether I want to do a new sofa, 3 seats or a small sectional where the right side will wrap around a seat or two. I just don't know of that would be good as it would put someone sitting in the wraparound part really really close to the screen but it would add extra seating if someone wanted to.just be sitting down there during a family get together or something. I've considered theater seats but k.don't think I want a bunch of armrests in between. Would be awesome though at times. Haha


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Bravo! Looks great!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The armrests are detachable, so you can hook the seats together without them. So don't let that bother you!


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very neat and minimalistic. Good to have such large space behind seater to eliminate back wall feedback.

Good on You.
Zoran


----------

